# Weird down up day



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yesterday was a really strange day. I was just chilling in the morning when Teddy just started a palsy like shake that nothing would stop. His eyes were blinking rapidly and then went wide, from fear I think. Got him into his veterinarian right away and even Diazapam and Phynelbarbitol wouldn't control the seizure. I had to leave him there around 10. They called me a couple of times through the afternoon but this seizure just wouldn't stop. At 2:30 I told them to let him go. He wasn't going to rally. They think he threw a blood clot to the forebrain or had an aneurysm of the hippocampus. He already had a catheter in his leg so, It was very quick and painless. 

5:30 the same evening I got a call from the breeders of a pup I had reserved a few
weeks ago. They were traveling through my area and wanted to drop my pup off on the way. 

So, Teddy really came to his natural end and was saved the suffering involved. Plus, Nikita came home in one very strange day.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh I’m so sorry
I understand how that feels my boy is close to that day. 
You will be in my prayers. 

but congrats on the new girl


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh how sad about Teddy. I’m so so sorry. I can’t imagine what it would be like with my dog having a seizure for that long. You certainly made the right choice. 

You’re new girl is adorable. May I ask what you might be training her for?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This one is just for me. She will be trained to cuddle, sleep with her human, walk in the park, and generally just be a big goofy lovebug.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry your guy went thru this..seizures are awful for anyone attempting to help. You made the right choice. Ive always heard, when one door closes, another opens. She is adorable. What perfect timing for a snuggle bunny to be a part of your life. Enjoy her, shes adorable!I 🥰💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a rollercoaster of a day. I'm so sorry for the loss but I hope the new friend helps make things easier.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Very sorry about Teddy. Glad Nikita can be there to bring comfort.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh no so sorry for your loss. Teddy was loved. Hope your new puppy can help with this difficult time


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

goathiker said:


> This one is just for me. She will be trained to cuddle, sleep with her human, walk in the park, and generally just be a big goofy lovebug.


Sounds like a perfect doggie to me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Teddy. Great you will have that cute love bug.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m sorry about Teddy! Hope your new puppy helps with the healing 🤗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, timing is everything.
What a blessing. 
I am so sorry for the loss and so happy for you to receive a beautiful pup at the same time. 🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Awe... Sorry for your loses! And sorry you've gone through so much recently, I know it's hard. I hope this little puppy will bring you lots of joy and happiness. Best wishes ♥


----------

